# Inhalt in ArrayList ändern



## Marie. (1. Nov 2007)

Hiiilfe, 
ich bin gerade am verzweifeln, weil etwas nicht funktioniert. 

Ich möchte in eine ArrayList mit String Objekten durchgehen, und wenn eine Bedingung zutrifft, soll Element an dieser Stelle ersetzt werden.......



```
for (Iterator iterator = result.iterator(); iterator.hasNext();) {
        String name = (String) iterator.next();
        if (name.equals("joe") {
          name = "joseph";
        }        
      }
```


Bitte Wie kann ich durch Liste von String Objekten gehen und einige Elementen verändern in dieser Liste

viele Grüße
Marie


----------



## SlaterB (1. Nov 2007)

mit Iterator gar nicht, soweit ich das gerade durchschaue,
verwende

        for (int i = 0; i < result.size(); i++)
        {
            String name = (String)result.get(i);
            if (name.equals("joe"))
            {
                result.set(i, "joseph");
            }
        }


----------

